# Memoria ram PC-100 y PC-133



## chicopercebes (Jul 15, 2007)

Hola que diferencia exitente en la memoria ram
PC-100 y PC-133 

ya que quiero comprar una memoria ram,  y no se que modelo seleccionar

Memory 
2 SDRAM DIMM Sockets 
· Two 168-pin DIMM sockets for SDRAM memory module


----------



## Fierros (Jul 17, 2007)

te combiene pc 133
es mas rapida


----------



## capitanp (Jul 18, 2007)

sensillo:

las pc100 trabajan con el bus de datos a 100Mhz y
las pc133 trabajan con el bus de datos a 133Mhz


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2007)

No tan sencillo, si colocas una 133 en un ordenador de 100 te puedes encontrar con la desagradable sorpresa que tu flamante 512M se convierten en 256 o 128, comprovado, todo depende de la marca y el ordenador.

No hay forma, cambiando de slot o poniendola sola, no la detecta a plena capacidad.

Primero averigua lo que soporta tu ordenador y luego  lo compras, el precio de una 100 o una133 es casi el mismo y se estan descatalogandose.


----------



## nelson (Jul 22, 2007)

bueno mi amigo estan corectas las respuestas que te dieron pero hay que tomar encuenta el tipo de motherboar que tienes si es PI obligado pc100 si es PII o PIII depende de la capasidad que tenga el motb asi que te recomiendo que entres al bios y observes si existe la compativilidad para pc 133 ok. suerte

yo quisiera saber si existe alguien con experiencia en monitores y sus fallas ya que aun me encuentro con algunos problemas.


----------

